# lemongrass mead



## DoktahD (Mar 27, 2012)

I want to start a dry mead next and was thinking lemongrass would give it a nice sparkle. I'm in the rain forest, so the honey is quite flavorful and makes quite a wonderful tea with the lemongrass. Any experience using lemongrass out there? Also, given my climate, I'll have trouble keeping the must below 80 degrees. Should I wait for Fall?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Never tried lemon grass but sound interesting. if you don't go to far above 80 you will be ok. It will ferment fast. Make sure to use nutrients and oxygenate the must well before you pitch the yeast. Warm solutions do not hold O2 well. May need to stir it every day for first 3 or 4 days


----------



## DoktahD (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks MMADMIKES1. I think I will start it then. I've been immersing the fermenter and carboys in large buckets of water to control the temp swings here (hot days, cool nights). It keeps the temp at about 78 if I do this. I think my wines have improved by doing this(?). DoktahD


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Mar 29, 2012)

DoktahD said:


> I want to start a dry mead next and was thinking lemongrass would give it a nice sparkle. I'm in the rain forest, so the honey is quite flavorful and makes quite a wonderful tea with the lemongrass. Any experience using lemongrass out there? Also, given my climate, I'll have trouble keeping the must below 80 degrees. Should I wait for Fall?



Where are you?


----------



## DoktahD (Mar 31, 2012)

off the grid on a small ranch in the foothills of the Maya Mts. of Western Belize.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Doug, it that you


----------



## DoktahD (Apr 2, 2012)

No, is there another Belizean on here?


----------



## jeepingchick (Apr 2, 2012)

the mead sounds like something Id like to try... and dang your lucky! You must feel lie you live in paradise!!! I'd love to be off the grid like that...


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Apr 3, 2012)

What is the honey like in the jungle? Can you put orchids and other flowers into it? Have you tried fermenting the local fruits? A lemongrass mead would probably be very good on a hot day, its great in tea. Good luck, CC



DoktahD said:


> I want to start a dry mead next and was thinking lemongrass would give it a nice sparkle. I'm in the rain forest, so the honey is quite flavorful and makes quite a wonderful tea with the lemongrass. Any experience using lemongrass out there? Also, given my climate, I'll have trouble keeping the must below 80 degrees. Should I wait for Fall?


----------



## DoktahD (Apr 3, 2012)

J-chick, C-corn, yes, I love this life, but it's "life in the first person." You're responsible for taking care of yourself. The honey is medium dark and very richly flavored. Clover honey seems over sweet and bland in comparison. There are many local flavors one could add to the mead. The only safe orchid I know of tho would be vanilla. I've made a very nice sorrel (hibiscus) wine, but used sugar and dark raisins. It came out almost indistinguishable (to my crude palate) from a fine, dry sherry.


----------

